# 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme



## cyclingday (Mar 21, 2018)

1937 Firestone, Fleetwood Supreme.
I purchased this bike around this time last year, but just now got around to going through it and dialing it all in.
There are only three colors for this model listed, Black, Opalescent Maroon, and Seafog Grey.
I can only assume that this type of Green, is what they call, Seafog Grey.
I have not seen another one these in this color.


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 774804 View attachment 774805 View attachment 774806 1937 Firestone, Fleetwood Supreme.
> I purchased this bike around this time last year, but just now got around to going through it and dialing it all in.
> There are only three colors for this model listed, Black, Opalescent Maroon, and Seafog Grey.
> I can only assume that this type of Green, is what they call, Seafog Grey.
> I have not seen another one these in this color.



:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## STRADALITE (Mar 21, 2018)

Here is another original one in Seafoam green. Picture and link to Nostalgic.net.  
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle353

I have one in Opalescent Maroon but have always liked the Seafoam better.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 21, 2018)

S T U N N I N G !  [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 21, 2018)

STRADALITE said:


> View attachment 774821 Here is another original one in Seafoam green. Picture and link to Nostalgic.net.
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle353
> 
> I have one in Opalescent Maroon but have always liked the Seafoam better.




This is the same bike.
I purchased it from Alan last year.
I was able to acquire an original paint tank a couple of years ago, so I couldn't resist the opportunity to reunite them.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 21, 2018)

That's one sick bike you have there my friend way bad ass love the green to green's got to be rare Great job getting them to back together


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 21, 2018)

Ant Ben too many of these around, especially in this shape. What’s the story on it?


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 21, 2018)

I have always admired this bike, because as far as I know, it's the only original paint green one known.
It was originally purchased by Dave Stromberger, who then sold it to Alan Schmit,
aka Oldbikes.
Alan, please chime in here, because you know the provenance of this bike better than anybody.
I know the bike was incomplete when it was originally found, so each successive owner has found and added the missing parts to bring it one step further.
It had a repainted tank and rack, so my contribution was to reunite the bike with an original paint tank.
Now all it needs is an original paint rack, hint hint!
Dave did a great job matching up the color on the rack, so this one will fill the void until an original paint rack shows up, but I know, that may be a tall order.
But, if a tank showed up, that tells me, that there must be a rack out there somewhere.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 21, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 774852 View attachment 774853 I have always admired this bike, because as far as I know, it's the only original paint green one known.
> It was originally purchased by Dave Stromberger, who then sold it to Alan Schmit,
> aka Oldbikes.
> Alan, please chime in here, because you know the provenance of this bike better than anybody.
> ...



What’s the odds of finding the perfect tank, cool story.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 21, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> This is the same bike.
> I purchased it from Alan last year.
> I was able to acquire an original paint tank a couple of years ago, so I couldn't resist the opportunity to reunite them.




Niiiccce!!!

...what happened to the other tank??


----------



## kreika (Mar 21, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> This is the same bike.
> I purchased it from Alan last year.
> I was able to acquire an original paint tank a couple of years ago, so I couldn't resist the opportunity to reunite them.




https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/perfect-patina-matches.127874/#post-858196


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 22, 2018)

Beautiful bike! Amazing that you were able to find a matching tank. Looks like it's always been with the bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks,
I had originally thought about running it without the rack, just to keep the original paint uniform.
These tail bikes look pretty clean without the rack legs crossing the rear stays.
But, I wanted to get some pictures of it completely equipped, the way it's shown in the literature.
What are your thoughts about the repainted rack?
Leave it on, or take it off?


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 22, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 774804 View attachment 774805 View attachment 774806 1937 Firestone, Fleetwood Supreme.
> I purchased this bike around this time last year, but just now got around to going through it and dialing it all in.
> There are only three colors for this model listed, Black, Opalescent Maroon, and Seafog Grey.
> I can only assume that this type of Green, is what they call, Seafog Grey.
> I have not seen another one these in this color.



Tom and I are painting one in those colors right now.  I sent Tom the photo from post #4 last week to help with the white stripes.  Now we really know where to go for photos.  @TWBikesnstripes


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 22, 2018)

Another great bike Marty, glad to see it's out of the box.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 22, 2018)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! mint green bikes!!! That bike is PHENOMENAL!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Thanks,
> I had originally thought about running it without the rack, just to keep the original paint uniform.
> These tail bikes look pretty clean without the rack legs crossing the rear stays.
> But, I wanted to get some pictures of it completely equipped, the way it's shown in the literature.
> ...



I vote leave it on. Great bike Marty! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks Shawn.
Your 37Fleetwood is a great bike as well.
Someday, We'll have to put together a Firestone ride and try and get as many of these bikes together as possible.
It's finally raining out here, but as soon as the weather clears up, I want to take it down to the old Firestone dealer here and get some photos of the bike with the old Googie Architecture of the building as a backdrop.
I know they'll tear that building down someday, because nothing lasts 35 years out here, so it's a miracle that it's still standing.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 22, 2018)

I vote leave it off and hang it in the rafters. 

The bike has such an amazing tail section I feel the rack is a distraction.


----------



## rickyd (Mar 22, 2018)

Off lets the tail breath to me.


----------



## Boris (Mar 23, 2018)

Off.


----------



## STRADALITE (Mar 23, 2018)

Which is the correct style rack for this bike? 
Some have the tab for the reflector. 
Some don’t.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 23, 2018)

That's a good question, that I don't think anybody knows for sure.
Supposedly, the 1937 model came with the reflector provision, and the 1938 model came without it, because that what these two advertisments show.


 1937 advertisment ^

 1938 advertisment ^

 
Is the bike in this period photograph a 37 or a 38?
The rack would suggest 38.
My personal opinion, for what it's worth, is that  the rack with the reflector looks better and is a nice safety feature to have, so it makes more sense to have it than not.
Unfortunately, there isn't a lot of hard proof to prove otherwise, so for now, it's, 37 with the reflector, and 38 without.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 23, 2018)

The 1938 advertisement above is from the Firestone Fall/Winter 1937-38 catalog. So not real sure when the switch from reflector to non-reflector rack. The Spring/Summer 1938 catalog also shows the rack without reflector, albeit the rear frame stays are curved.

I believe this period picture is of  the same bike and guy in  the above photograph.



View attachment 775658


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 23, 2018)

I like to see a nice rack on a slender frame. .


----------



## vincev (Mar 23, 2018)

I go with leaving it on.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 23, 2018)

I love how these bikes look without the rack. However if  it was mine I'd still leave the rack on it.


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 24, 2018)

It looks great with the rack and would look equally great without. If you do take it off, hang on to it, and you can always put it back on later.


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 24, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 774804 View attachment 774805 View attachment 774806 1937 Firestone, Fleetwood Supreme.
> I purchased this bike around this time last year, but just now got around to going through it and dialing it all in.
> There are only three colors for this model listed, Black, Opalescent Maroon, and Seafog Grey.
> I can only assume that this type of Green, is what they call, Seafog Grey.
> I have not seen another one these in this color.



heres one my friend has in back ground same colour


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 24, 2018)

bicycle larry said:


> heres one my friend has in back ground same colour
> 
> View attachment 776254



heres the side of it .


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 26, 2018)

Here's a few more shots from the ride yesterday.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 28, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I have always admired this bike, because as far as I know, it's the only original paint green one known.
> It was originally purchased by Dave Stromberger, who then sold it to Alan Schmit,
> aka Oldbikes.
> Alan, please chime in here, because you know the provenance of this bike better than anybody.
> ...




I bought the bike from Dave a dozen or so years ago, after I missed the very short lived BIN on ebay. Before selling it to me, Dave repainted and distressed the tank, -- awesome job! --  which had previously been poorly matched and painted. He also upgraded the wheel set and added the current seat -- which was on another bike I had sold Dave. When I got it I upgraded the pedals, the handlebars and period correct grips, sourced first a 2 hash and finally the correct 3 hash mark putter stem -- from which I made exact repro's of both versions -- added the aluminum Delta torpedo and Firestone whites, found the correct '37 rack with the cut outs and sent to Dave for paint and then distressed to match, and finally, enjoyed being the caretaker of this beautiful bike for these past several years!
When I first got the bike, I shared pics with Leon Dixon and in our conversation he shared he believed it to be the same bike he had owned years before. He remarked on the condition of the fenders as compared to the frame, in that the fenders were in better condition, which he said was due to the fenders having been removed from the bike for some period of time in its life, and that when he found it they were off the bike but found in the building where the bike was. He stated that the bike was originally part of a fleet of rental bikes for a hotel/resort and someone had bought the whole fleet -- my memory is foggy here -- and somehow he ended up with this one and reunited the fenders with the bike. I am thrilled seeing how you have taken it to the next level Marty, it looks better than ever!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 28, 2018)

Great info!
Thanks for posting, Alan.


----------



## higgens (Mar 29, 2018)

Don’t matter if it looks good or not with or without it you take it of and it’s missing parts  you might as well take off the tank and guard as well   This  question reminds me of scary movie 2 when   Damon Wayne’s turns around and says in or out.  Lol it’s a silly  question


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi Larry! Can you ask and get us a pic of this Dayton above /\ /\ /\ /\!!:eek::eek::eek:

@bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 29, 2018)

her you go Krakatoa


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2018)

bicycle larry said:


> her you go Krakatoa
> 
> View attachment 778997
> 
> View attachment 778998



Looks like a place in Ohio I visited


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 29, 2018)

right on .same place ha ha . its a nice one !!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 31, 2018)

Fleetwood with the Fleetline.
I thought the billboard said it perfectly.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice rider?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 4, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Nice rider?




It is!
These bikes have a long wheel base and more importantly, a long front triangle, so a big guy can stretch out more than usual.
Normally, the handlebar/crossbar is a knee knocker for six footers, but not on these bikes.


----------



## removed (Apr 6, 2018)

STRADALITE said:


> View attachment 775603 View attachment 775604 Which is the correct style rack for this bike?
> Some have the tab for the reflector.
> Some don’t.



That is the Huffman version of the rack


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2019)

Updated picture, with a few more accessories installed.
Wald Aerostruts, for rigidity.
Firestone Supreme speedometer for clocking your progress.
Bevin Egg Bell for warning the errant pedestrians.
And a Persons Majestic tire actuated siren.
Just in case the egg bell doesn’t do the trick.
It’s always a crowd pleaser when you zap them with the siren. Lol!


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Aug 10, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 774804 View attachment 774805 View attachment 774806 1937 Firestone, Fleetwood Supreme.
> I purchased this bike around this time last year, but just now got around to going through it and dialing it all in.
> There are only three colors for this model listed, Black, Opalescent Maroon, and Seafog Grey.
> I can only assume that this type of Green, is what they call, Seafog Grey.
> I have not seen another one these in this color.



Nice!!!


----------



## geosbike (Aug 12, 2019)

you got all the good chit


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 21, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> That's a good question, that I don't think anybody knows for sure.
> Supposedly, the 1937 model came with the reflector provision, and the 1938 model came without it, because that what these two advertisments show.
> View attachment 775627 1937 advertisment ^View attachment 775628 1938 advertisment ^View attachment 775626
> Is the bike in this period photograph a 37 or a 38?
> ...




I like this rack, matches the wheels 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 21, 2019)

I vote take that rack OFF of that bike... it will showcase that killer frame and the beautiful, orig. paint on the rear fender. Gorg bike!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 21, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> I vote take that rack OFF of that bike... it will showcase that killer frame and the beautiful, orig. paint on the rear fender. Gorg bike!




Looks like I'm not the only one @cyclingday


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 21, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> I like this rack, matches the wheels View attachment 1050737
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




The original one looks best of the two rack options 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 11, 2020)

auto1cycle2 said:


> Nice!!!



Yes this bike is breathtaking in person !


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 11, 2020)

The 37 Firestone, out and about.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 11, 2020)

A little nostalgia from back in the day.
Note, the different chrome fender and rack options.
Chrome tank was also an option in 38, but it’s hard to tell, if that’s the case in this picture.


----------



## bike (Jan 11, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> The 37 Firestone, out and about.View attachment 1122147
> View attachment 1122148
> View attachment 1122149



Incredible speedo!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1122150
> A little nostalgia from back in the day.
> Note, the different chrome fender and rack options.
> Chrome tank was also an option in 38, but it’s hard to tell, if that’s the case in this picture.




Mine has stainless steel fenders. Maybe one day I'll get a set of initials for my tray and start riding it! V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 11, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Mine has stainless steel fenders. Maybe one day I'll get a set of initials for my tray and start riding it! V/r Shawn



Initials are not going to stop me from riding mine . Every chance I have I’m going to ride it


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Initials are not going to stop me from riding mine . Every chance I have I’m going to ride it
> 
> View attachment 1122408





Just kidding I take it out


----------



## JLF (Jan 12, 2020)

These are my absolute favorite bike!  Great thread.  I appreciate all the shared knowledge.  Hope to find one eventually.


----------

